# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΑΝΤΑΛΑΣΣΕΤΑΙ] Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλο με κλουβί για καναρίνια

## tarirs

Παιδια μου εμειναν αυτα τα παιχνιδια τα ανταλλασω με κλουβι για καναρινια να ειναι ομορφο και σε καλη κατασταση....εδωσα την Ρικα το κοκατιλ μου και μου εμειναν....

----------


## tarirs

καποιο κλουβι  για να βαλω τα μικρα μου μεσα οταν ερθει η ωρα,να απογαλακτιστουν...??? Κανενας...???

----------


## Τουλα

Nα κοιτάξω σήμερα το απόγευμα και θα σου πω... το πιθανότερο ότι εχω θα σε ενημερωσω.

----------


## tarirs

> Nα κοιτάξω σήμερα το απόγευμα και θα σου πω... το πιθανότερο ότι εχω θα σε ενημερωσω.


ok ευχαριστω....τα υπολοιπα με πμ....αν χρειαστεις οτιδηποτε....

----------


## tarirs

Παιδια οποιος θελει ανταλλαγη ας ποσταρει φωτο,διοτι αν και Αθηνα να ειναι ο αλλος που να τρεχεις αν ο χρονος ειναι πολυτιμος,και αν στο τελος δεν μου κανει...??? Αρα αν σας ειναι εφικτο,για καποια ανταλλαγη καλο ειναι να ποσταρετε φωτο η να μου στειλετε πμ,να σας δωσω το e-mail μου να το στειλετε εκει... 

Ευχαριστω για το χρονο σας και την κατανοηση σας...

----------


## tarirs

Eπανω μια,διοτι σε λιγο καιρο τα μικρα μου θα θελουν το δικο τους κλουβακι...

----------


## Panosfx

Εχω ενα κλουβακι αλλα ειναι μικρο.Δεν ξερω αν θα σου κανει...
Το ειχα παρει για τυχον μετακινηση εκτος σπιτιου για το κοκατιλ που χαθηκε.

----------


## tarirs

> Εχω ενα κλουβακι αλλα ειναι μικρο.Δεν ξερω αν θα σου κανει...
> Το ειχα παρει για τυχον μετακινηση εκτος σπιτιου για το κοκατιλ που χαθηκε.


Πανο βαλε μια φωτο..μπορει να μου κανει ποτε δεν ξερεις....

----------


## Panosfx

Για φωτογραφια θα περιμενεις να ειναι μερα γιατι δεν εχω φλας.
Παντως μην περιμενεις τιποτα το σπουδαιο.Ενα αχρησιμοποιητο πολυ μικρο κλουβακι ειναι για ενα καναρινι με το ζορι.Πιο πολυ για μεταφορα κανει.

----------


## tarirs

χμμμμ,ηθελα λιγο πιο μεγαλο βρε πανο τουλαχιστον για 2....

----------


## Panosfx

Ναι βρε το καταλαβα,απλα ειπα μηπως...
Αυριο περιμενω απο Ροδο το ringneck μου.Μαζι με αυτο πηρα και κλουβι και ξεμεινα απο ευρω για παιχνιδια κι ελεγα μπας.

----------


## tarirs

> Ναι βρε το καταλαβα,απλα ειπα μηπως...
> Αυριο περιμενω απο Ροδο το ringneck μου.Μαζι με αυτο πηρα και κλουβι και ξεμεινα απο ευρω για παιχνιδια κι ελεγα μπας.


Και εγω ξεμεινα απο ευρω εδω και πολυυυυυυ καιροοοοο,και για αυτο κανω ανταλλαγη Πανο,ετσι και αλλιως μου ειναι αχρηστα...καθονται στην ακρη...

----------


## tarirs

παμε πανω για κανενα κλουβι..για τα νεα μου καναρινια...τα παιχνιδια τα εχω στην ακρη μου ειναι αχρηστα....

----------


## tarirs

Μου χρειαζετε κλουβακι καποιος για ανταλλαγη...???

----------


## moukou

αν μπορεις να κανεις λιγο ακομα υπομονη γιατι περιμενω απο εναν φιλο μου να μου δωσει ενα κλουβι για να βαλω μεσα ενα ζευγαρι παραδισακια που κατοικουν αυτην την στιγμη στο κλουβι και αν σου αρεσει τοτε θα το ανταλλαξουμε.εχει μεγεθος 30χ20χ26υψος εχει 1ποτισρα,2ταιστρες εξωτερικες και μια μικρη αυγοθηκη.δεν εχει πατηθρες γιατι της εχω σε αλλο κλουβι.

----------


## Ρία

εγω έχω κλουβι σε κλασσικό μέγεθος! ειναι μεγάλο σχετικά!

----------


## Ρία

http://www.google.gr/imgres?q=%CE%BA...9,r:9,s:0,i:96 έτσι είναι!

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

> χμμμμ,ηθελα λιγο πιο μεγαλο βρε πανο τουλαχιστον για 2....


Βρέ Τάσο, σας παροτρύνουμε να κάνετε μόνοι σας κλουβιά με ανέβασμα το πώς θα κατασκευάσετε το δικό σας ξύλινο κλουβί.. Άντε τώρα που σου χρειάστηκε!!! :winky:  Αν ήσουν  Κύπρο θα σε βόλευα αμέσως..

----------

